# Pelagic Reels



## scottprice (May 28, 2011)

hello gentlemen. I joined this site because i found a lot of results from here while searching for reviews on Pelagic fishing gear.

I recently bought a brand new Pelagic XPro600 baitcaster and im wondering if any of you have used this reel?


----------



## MrQ (Jan 22, 2009)

Ebay specials

good for a beginner, I have broken them.

good cheap start tho.


----------



## damo83 (Apr 27, 2011)

I've been looking at one of their little spinning reels too... it would be good to hear the general consensus on quality, longevity, etc of the pelagic reels.


----------



## ifish1208 (Feb 17, 2010)

here is a warning about these reels from another website

http://www.kfdu.com.au/forum/viewtopic. ... ic#p131618


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I bought a similarly cheap reel off ebay. It wasn't Pelagic but it was another of those cheap and nasties. I bought it because of the 9 ball bearings and figured it should work well even if it doesn't last too long.

When the reel turned up it was a bigger size to what I'd purchased. The company sent me the correct size one and told me to keep the first one. The big reel works flawlesly but the small one one close the bail by winding after you've cast. It works pretty smoothly and "looks" well made but it feels really flimsy. I'd by more as knock around reels for general use or for the kids but it seems to qualiry may vary a bit between individual reels.

With their mistake my reels worked out at $15 each delivered. Even at $30 each I'm thinking the value is ok considering the amount of ball bearings compared to the same price reel in a local tackle shop. The drag seems pretty smooth but I haven't really done any heavy fighting with it.


----------



## GT79 (Mar 4, 2011)

I have several Pelagic reels. None of the baitcaster style, but several larger overheads with lever drag and one spinning reel.
These have performed well above the standard I expected when I bought the first one(that's why I have more) 
They have copped an absolute hiding and I don't go easy on them just because they are cheap.
The issue mentioned on the other sight has happened to me but only when I played with (read completely stripped and put back together wrong) one of them.
Easily fixed by taking off the lever drag lever and realigning parts correctly.
You can't, and I don't, expect them all to be good or bad but have to accept that they are what they are : cheap reels.
Sometimes you will have a win and get a good one, sometimes you will be sorely disappointed.

GT79


----------

